# "Podcasts"



## Gypsybones (Nov 29, 2017)

alright y'all, I'm interested in hearing what podcasts you like. I'm on a bike most all of the time and that being the case, I listen to a lot (I mean a LOT) of auto books and podcast. So I really interested to learn what all y'all are into.

I currently listen to the following:
https://m.thisamericanlife.org <_npr. {These two everyone should know_
http://www.radiolab.org <_npr
https://www.samharris.org/podcast <_science
neuroscientist, philosopher, and best-selling author Sam Harris as he explores important and controversial questions about the human mind, society, and current events. 
These are my top three ( Above)
Here are some others

http://carasantamaria.com/podcast/ <_science the podcast is actually called Talk Nurdy_
https://www.startalkradio.net. <_science
Needs no explaining_
https://www.stuffyoushouldknow.com/podcasts <_science (mostly)
Stuff You Should Know podcast, a platform he uses to educate the public about common things and how they work. _
http://pedalshift.net <_bike touring_


As you can see, most of mine are science related, as well as are my auto books. I would like to find some new ones and possibly expand my listening repertoire.

So please share what you got and let me know if any of mine tickle your learning center.


----------



## wizehop (Nov 29, 2017)

RISK

http://risk-show.com/podcast/o-canada/

People go up in front of a live audience and share stories about their life. Some are serious, some are funny and so forth. Lots of great stories as well as food for thought, and there are thousands to listen too.

here is the link to all the episodes:

http://risk-show.com/listen/


----------



## Zaphod (Nov 29, 2017)

https://crimethinc.com/podcast 
The Ex-Worker podcast is pretty good!

https://escapevelocityradio.com/
Escape Velocity Radio is by members of the band Propagandhi and covers a variety of topics

Unfortunately, I think the Ex-Worker is on hiatus while they work on their news podcast and Escape Velocity Radio is on "indefinite hiatus" so, there's limited content


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 29, 2017)

@wizehop , Npr New Orleans has a something like this. I listened to it all the time when I would listen to the radio.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 29, 2017)

These are the recurring podcasts I listen to on Podbean.

The Moth
The Real News
Democracy Now
Alan Watts
Urban Dharma


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 29, 2017)

mysterious universe (paranormal)
smodcast (kevin smith)
jay and silent bob get old (kevin smith)
the last podcast on the left (horror/serial killers/dark history)
adam ruins everything (same as tv show, but longer interviews)
critical role (D&D podcast)
player one podcast (video games and industry talk)


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 30, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> player one podcast (video games and industry talk)



Have you read Ready Player One?


----------



## Gypsybones (Nov 30, 2017)

highwayman said:


> Alan Watts
> Urban Dharma



Alan Watts Does A podcast?!?


----------



## AAAutin (Nov 30, 2017)

*Regular*:

The After Disaster
Beautiful/Anonymous
Book Fight!
Chapo Trap House
The CrabFeast
Crimetown
The Dollop
Dude Soup
Emotional Hangs
Get Up On This
Handsome Rambler
Harmontown
Hound Tall
iFanboy
Intercepted
On The Media
Skull Juice
Struggle Session
Thinking Sideways
We'll See You In Hell
WTF

*Irregular*:

Combat Jack
Crime In Sports
Dissect
Don't Ever Change
Doug Loves Movies
Doughboys
Hear Me This Book
How Did This Get Made?
The Joe Rogan Experience
Otherppl
Skeptic Tank
This Feels Terrible
A Waste of Time
You Made It Weird

*RIP*:

Against The Grain
The Champs
Denzel Washington Is The Greatest Actor [...]
Goodfellas Minute
Hypemen


----------



## dumpster harpy (Dec 1, 2017)

I second the recommendation for Harmontown. It's Dan Harmon's podcast where he and his friends solve the world's problems, freestyle rap, get off on tangents, and play D&D.

I also recommend LORE. It's a short podcast concerning spooky and unsettling true stories and legends.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 1, 2017)

Gypsybones said:


> Have you read Ready Player One?


No, but I've seen it on many top lists, so I'll probably check it out at some point.


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 1, 2017)

It's pretty good. 
Very 80s pop culture referencing and at points, way to nurdy, even for me. 

I must admit though, I've never been an online gamer


----------



## wrkrsunite (Dec 2, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> mysterious universe (paranormal)
> smodcast (kevin smith)
> jay and silent bob get old (kevin smith)
> the last podcast on the left (horror/serial killers/dark history)
> ...


Dude last podcast on the left is so fucking funny. I'm a huge Henery Seborski fan. I was stoked to see you listen to it also.


----------

